# [e-Bay] 2 neue! Festplatten 1,5TB - Samsung



## BladeWND (28. Januar 2012)

- Samsung Spinpoint F2 HD154UI 1,5TB - Ecogreen 

- 1,5 TB; 3,5 Zoll; 5400RPM, 32MB Cache

- Serial ATA-300; Modellnummer: HD154UI

- Neu, ist eine Festplatte die ich als Austausch bekommen  habe, habe aber dafür keine Verwendung da ich bereits eine neue habe!  Die Festplatte ist somit aber NEU und unbenutzt


eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen


----------

